# okaloosa island



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

reply to russell post 
lived there in fort walton beach 4 about 4 years 
the question is what type fish ya goin for 
i fished mostly the pier in okaloosa and we would catch bonita sharks tarpon king mackrel spanish mackrel lady fish pompano and many others 
you can pick up live cigar minnows for most of 
these. i dont know how long ya fished there but you can catch them pretty easy the biggest thing i learned about destin and that area is flourocarbon line is a must do to clear water 
rig the cigar minnows with hook and leader let swim for tarpon king spanish and such 
if you want artifical gotcha plug bubble rigs 
spoons larger the better for tarpon schools
but ya figure the pier is no further than 200 ft or so if ya get little further youd kill them cause we had to wait for the fish where in a yak you can chase the fish email me if i can help ya anymore ive got bait rigs with gold hooks riged like sabaki rig for cigar minnows hook should be no larger than your pinky nail and 1 oz sinker on 4lb flourocarbon line i had a rod and reel juz for bait rod waz 4 ft and reel is smallest penn spinner out 
good luck hope i helped


----------



## Russell (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info.......I have been fresh water fishing for ever and now I am hooked on salt water but know little about it... I enjoy fishing from a kayak and looking forward to learning as much as possible .....I've just been using live shrimp, Have to try the cigars........Do you still live in ft walton?


----------

